# Federico Melchiorri



## kolao95 (16 Novembre 2015)

Chi di voi (qualcuno che segue la B sicuramente) ha visto giocare questo giocatore?

Attualmente attaccante del Cagliari, classe '87, cresciuto nelle giovanili del Siena. Dopo alcuni anni passati tra la C e la D, nel 2009 è costretto a fermarsi per quasi un anno per un problema al cervello (non molto differente da quello di Castàn, per capirci), riparte dalle serie minori ed esplode in D alla Maceratese; poi nel 2013 fa un triplo salto e passa direttamente al Padova, che era in B in quella stagione, e, pur facendo incomprensibilmente la riserva, segna 6 gol; passa l'anno dopo al Pescara ed è nella parentesi con i biancazzurri che mi sono letteralmente innamorato di questo giocatore: attaccante, che pur essendo abbastanza alto (185 cm) possiede una velocità ed esplosività nelle gambe fuori dal comune: in particolare, ha un allungo nel breve pauroso (in questo ha pochi eguali in Italia), è tecnicamente più che valido ed è anche molto bravo nel dribbling, il suo punto di forza secondo me oltre all'accelerazione è il tiro: riesce a calciare in modo molto potente con entrambi i piedi (nel video guardate che razza di gol segna nel derby dello scorso anno col Lanciano a 2.18 o altrimenti guardatevi il primo gol che ha realizzato oggi nella tripletta allo Spezia. Notare che i due gol vengono fatti non con lo stesso piede). Inoltre, è un giocatore molto propenso al sacrificio e che sa sia fare reparto da solo che giocare in coppia con un altro giocatore: a Pescara faceva la seconda punta quando c'era Maniero, a Cagliari con Sau e Giannetti gioca centravanti. Di lui mi colpiscono i movimenti, ha delle movenze alla Milito (anche se tecnicamente El Principe era di un'altra pasta, ovviamente) e ancora capisco come possa un giocatore del genere stare ancora a marcire in B, spero che il Cagliari salga e che l'anno prossimo lo lanci titolare, secondo me non ha proprio nulla da invidiare a gente come Paloschi, Maxi Lopez, ecc. che giocano in squadre da metà classifica. 

Mi ricorda per certi versi la carriera di Vardy, l'attaccante del Leicester, che fino a 4-5 anni fa militava nell'ottava categoria inglese (per capirci, la nostra terza categoria oggi), e che oggi è il capocannoniere della Premier League.
Penso che avrebbe potuto fare e avrebbe meritato ben altra carriera, se adesso avesse 4-5 anni in meno e io fossi un qualsiasi presidente di una squadra di Serie A mi svenerei per prenderlo (lo scorso anno si parlò addirittura di un interesse dell'Inter, ma poi non se ne fece più nulla), quantomeno però lo posso fare al fantacalcio dell'anno prossimo


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

E insomma 2 presenze 2 gol 

Oggi ha giocato maluccio, non è in forma (e ci mancherebbe altro, visto che viene da 6 mesi di inattività, preparazione compresa), però l'ha buttata dentro. A me spiace solo che abbiano preso Borriello, per me potevano lanciare da subito Melchiorri, che già oggi, per quanto fatto vedere in B negli ultimi due anni, è uno dei migliori attaccanti italiani del campionato, al netto del fatto che la A non è la B.


----------

